# Monitor verzögerung zu hoch



## Graceflotte (2. September 2013)

*Monitor verzögerung zu hoch*

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen Fehrnsehr zugelegt (LG 47LN5758). Habe diesen nun via HDMI und passiven miniDP Adapter an meinen PC angeschlossen (AMD HD 5870 Eyefinity 6).

Nun hatte ich zu erst das Problem, dass das Bild - trotz gleicher Auflösung (1920x1080) - nicht den ganzen Fehrnsehr ausgefüllt hat. Das habe ich dann im CCC mit Overscan hinbekommen.
Passt leider immer noch nich so ganz. Wie kann das überhaupt sein, bei gleiche Auflösung?

Zu dem ist das Bild etwa eine halbe Sekunde verzögert, was aber doch über HDMI eigendlich gar nicht passieren dürfte oder?

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Schiggy (2. September 2013)

*AW: Monitor verzögerung zu hoch*

Den Overscan im CCC solltest du auf 0% stellen. Falls dann seitliche Bildanteile fehlen solltest du in deinen TV-Einstellungen mal nach einer Overscan-Option suchen. Diese solltest du auch ausschalten. Achtung: Bei manchen Modellen ist es nicht möglich den Overscan zu deaktivieren, dann würde ich das Teil zurückschicken.
Um die Verzögerung zu verringern kannst du eigentlich auch nur mit den TV-Einstellungen rumexperimentieren. Bei manchen TVs veringert sich die Verzögerung wenn man den Anzeigemodus auf "Spiel" stellt (also nicht auf Normal, Kino, Dynamik oder Eco...).


----------



## Graceflotte (4. September 2013)

Danke,  hat funktioniert. Wenn ich in den Spiel-modus wechsel is die Verzögerung kaum spürbar. Eine overscan-funktion hat der nur leider nicht.


----------



## the.hai (4. September 2013)

Jegliche zoomfunktionen sind aber auch deaktiviert?


----------



## Graceflotte (4. September 2013)

Jetzt habe ich halt wieder overscan im ccc aktiviert,  damit das Bild halbwegs genau passt.

Vorher warn aber alle zoom Funktionen aus.


----------

